# My tank is FINISHED!!!!



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I finally finished it (canopy, stand, setup). Some of you guys have seen it "in progress", and now its complete. 
EDIT: Oh yeah this is a 135 gal tank. The skull is a "saber toothed tiger" skull

Give me your ideas and thoughts.


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

Very nice what kinda skull is that? The stand and canopy are awesome what size tank is that?


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Looks very nice, the skull looks really cool. I had a replica human skull in my tank, but it started disenegrating.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

yeah... this skull is plastic... hahah never disintegrate...









This took me a looooong time... and cost a pretty penny... but im loving it!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

another pic


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

another


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

another


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

another


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

wow- that looks great, the skull looks awesome in there.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

wut fish are in it, i think u need a shoal in there!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice i like that skull, and the larger river rock! Looking good dude


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

nice tank, but i dont see any piranhas


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

nice tank set up. has lots of nice hiding spots for little cichlids and whatnot. nice arowana as well.

Joe


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Now I have to get a NICE BIG shoal to put in! This tank is currently my community tank. It has taken me a long time to get it setup just right... and i still see stuff that i would like to change.

Cant wait to get a nice shoal for it


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Sweet!


----------



## bryang (May 2, 2004)

nice looking tank and good looking aro, whered you get such a good looking arow. the skull will go good with a large shoal


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

looks nice


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

bryang said:


> nice looking tank and good looking aro, whered you get such a good looking arow. the skull will go good with a large shoal


 you know it homie! Thanks for that guy! Hows the brandtti man?


----------



## bryang (May 2, 2004)

hes doin good, hes eatin goldfish just cause i have so many right now but i got rid of about 100 today so he will be eatin shrimp a lot now. he still hasnt eatn in front of me


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

he'll get less shy once he gets used to the tank and surroundings. It can take up to a month from what i hear.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

thanks for all of the kind comments... anyone have any other ideas of what i can do to this tank???


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Nice tank









But until you get a pack of piranha's to mess up those fish:
*_Moved to Non-Piranha Pics 'n' Vids_*


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> But until you get a pack of piranha's to mess up those fish:
> *_Moved to Non-Piranha Pics 'n' Vids_*












Nice setup though RMR..


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

looking good!!









What are those pebbles like to clean?

I've got a badger skull in with my gecko, they definately liven up a tank!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

is that what it is? the river rock is pretty easy to clean... just need a BIG vacuum...


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

what all is in it?


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> is that what it is? the river rock is pretty easy to clean... just need a BIG vacuum...


 No, yours isnt a badger skull. if its plastic it's probably just make to look impressive (which it does)









have you got a close-up of ths skull and i'll try and work out what it is


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thats a sweet looking tank besides the skull
i guess im the only one here that doesent like it though


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

id go with a bunch of mean lookuing fish maybe add some broad leaves and gho with a scool of leafish southamerican and african l.f.

idk i wouldnt g with something as shy as piranha... nooffense i love rhoms and stuf not much of a fan of schoals


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

very nice setup







looks like it was worth the time spent


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I have some cichlids, a 12" aro, a flame scat, tin foil barb, and a snowflake eel. They are just some of my community fish. I will soon put in some reds... he he he


----------

